# What staple gun do you have?



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

So I decided on buying a staple gun with 1 inch staples (and glue) to just assemble my own frames because it would save me a lot of money. If you own a stable gun, which do you own, what glue do you use and the staples? Thanks! (Buying all the staples/glue/gun would still save me $20-30)


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just bought the Home Depot sourced Ryobi 18ga cordless brad nailer. It's done perfectly so far. Instead of having to assemble frames at the barn where the compressor is, I can assemble them at home on a table in front of the TV binge-watching The Glades.

My air brad nailer just died a week ago. So I was faced with replacing it for $100 and still being tethered, or spending a little more for a totally portable unit. Total of about $180.

Rick

P.S. I got long nails for the frames and 5/8" for the wedge to hold the foundations. I don't see the need for staples on frames - the glue is the real holding power - the nail is just to hold the frame together tight until the glue dries. Remember, gluing end grain is useless - you only need glue where the side grain meets - so if all you're doing is putting glue at the bottom of each channel in the end pieces, you're doing it wrong. The person demonstrating this at our bee club did it wrong.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I have used a Rigid stapler for years, no problems with frames or stapler. I also glue frame joints with Titebond III.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1-1-2-in-Finish-Stapler-R150FSE/203906297


----------



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

What glue do you use? For extra strength.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

harbor freight air stapler. I had a box or 2 of bad staples from harbor freight. I now get porter cable staples. do not forget the glue, titebond II or III. I use titebond III.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sentinel said:


> What glue do you use? For extra strength.


Titebond 3 is waterproof. Not absolutely necessary INSIDE the hive, but with it I only have to buy one kind because I also use it on boxes. To answer another thing I think you are asking - what glue is good for wood for strength? Any good wood glue, on a properly glued joint, will hold the wood so well that any stress will cause the wood to break anywhere BUT the glue joint.


----------



## Mradamhopkins (Jun 20, 2014)

Harbor freight! One of the better products they have I believe. It will save you tons of money over some big box store brands! Wait for a coupon and it's less than 20. Got mine for around 15 if I remember correctly. I don't glue so I can re use parts if needed. Also keep the gun oiled. I haven't had an issue at all with it!


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got a Bostitch crown stapler and use Senco galvanized staples http://www.amazon.com/BOSTITCH-SX1838K.... I then use a foam brush and get all edges of the frame with Titebond III glue before stapling. I'm still pretty new to this but I've done about 2,000 frames so far and a lot of other misc equipment without a single issue.


----------



## Rebaxte (Dec 20, 2014)

Got mine from Harbor Freight. $22 including shipping. Works great.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

The Harbor Freight crown stapler works just as good as the Bostitch but I don't know if it will last as long. Do not use the Harbor Freight staples!! If you use Bostich staples you wont have a single jamb.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been using the Harbor Freight 2 in 1, 18 gauge brad/stapler for about a year now. No complaints so far. 
Think I paid around $18 in the store for it.


----------



## spammy_h (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the Hitachi narrow crown stapler and a Porter Cable 18ga. brad nailer. Between the two of them I can assemble frames, boxes and anything else.

Honestly, I think just about any brand mentioned above will work for pneumatic tools, assuming you oil them from time to time, unless you happen to be doing very large production runs. In that case, I'd stay away from the house brands from Harbor Freight or Northern Tool and stick with one of the name brands.

I haven't tried house-branded staples or nails, just because the local Lowe's only stocks name brand supplies - so that's good to know about the Harbor Freight staples.

I use Gorilla glue, but may switch back to Titebond III.


----------



## nwvandersys (Nov 20, 2012)

No reason to use anything but Titebond III the price difference really is not substantial and then you can use it on hive bodies and other components. 

I have been so happy with my harbor freight staple gun. it was on sale and then used a 20% coupon so it was like $14. It doesn't have adjustable depth and if you lower the pressure to far it misfires BUT I have been really happy with it. I pretty much exclusively shoot 1 3/4 hitachi staples, no jams.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I just bought the bostitch. $124. I have had to take the nose assembly apart twice already and am only half way through the 2000 brads and staples provided with the gun. It really helps fabrication but you lose a bunch of the time if you have to take it apart due to a jam or just to loosen it up. I have already used 1/2 the oil provided although I think the plastic bottle has a leak also. I thought it would work better. Should have just ordered of line from harbor fraight.
gww


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I like my Stanley-bostich crown stapler that also shoots brads. It uses 18 mm staples which are not ideal for supers but I add some 8 penny nails. For frames, I use 1 1/4" staples two on each side top and bottom and one in from each side under and into the top bar. I don't think anyone can pull them apart.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ridgid 1/4 Crown Stapler







I've got two of these. Great for frames. Shoots up to 1 1/2" staples

I use this Ridgid framing nailer for boxes. Shots up to 3 1/2" nails








(I had a few beers before this pic was taken)


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Unless you are making thousands and thousands of framea I can't imagine anything being more cost effective than the Harbor Freight model and porter cable (or other brand name) staples.


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

mathesonequip said:


> harbor freight air stapler. I had a box or 2 of bad staples from harbor freight. I now get porter cable staples. do not forget the glue, titebond II or III. I use titebond III.


Same thing here with horrible freight 18 gauge 1/4 inch crown air stapler (24.99). I took the staples back and now use galvanized 1-1/2 inch staples from Lowes (Senco brand). TBIII


----------



## Rebaxte (Dec 20, 2014)

I use porter cable from local box store. No problems.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Harbor Freight stapler with Senco 1.25 inch staples. Works great, use it to make frames and boxes and feeders. Keep it oiled and it'll last a long while. I've built about 500 frames or so, 50 boxes, and 40 feeders at this point. Getting ready to build another 500 frames and probably 30 more feeders.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Rebaxte said:


> Got mine from Harbor Freight. $22 including shipping. Works great.


Will that stapler work for putting flashing on the TTC?


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Sentinel said:


> So I decided on buying a staple gun with 1 inch staples (and glue)


Are referring to length or width of the staples?

You really can't go wrong with any named stapler. I have a 20 year old craftsman 18ga stapler will parts missing and electrical tape holding others on. Still fires like day one.

I can speak on oil free staplers that seem to be more common. I like the old fashioned "oil daily" types. A dab will do you.

I have put together 1000's of frames with mine. Plus it's been dropped, dragged, thrown, run over, left out in a thunderstorm, had ice form in from moisture, smacked against the wall to free it from ice........still works.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I too have the Harbor Freight that I got for under $20 bucks. So far I have built about 20 boxes with it and over 100 frames. I bought some name brand staples from Menards. About every ten shots or so the stapler will go off but not shoot a staple. I just hit it again and it works fine. Not sure why it does that but I won't complain for the price.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

flyin-lowe said:


> I too have the Harbor Freight that I got for under $20 bucks. So far I have built about 20 boxes with it and over 100 frames. I bought some name brand staples from Menards. About every ten shots or so the stapler will go off but not shoot a staple. I just hit it again and it works fine. Not sure why it does that but I won't complain for the price.


Mine does it on occasion. I think because it was short cycled on the previous staple.


----------



## Mike Henderson (Mar 19, 2015)

I use the big Senco SKS-L, which I'm not sure they make any more. Lots of power and reliable but probably bigger than you need for the soft wood of bee hives.

Titebond III is a good choice - it's waterproof. Gorilla glue is also waterproof but turns your fingers black (I always spread glue with the glue spreaders I was born with)

Mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Now we're talking a stapler! I love my SKS-L.

I never knew beekeepers were a cheap bunch. Harbor Freight seems to be the go to place for tools. I can't bring myself to use cheap Chinese tools.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm still using the el-cheapo Campbell-Hausfeld 2-in-1 18g air nailer/stapler. I've been expecting it to quit any time, but it hasn't yet (I do put a couple of drops of oil into it before every use, so maybe that helps). I use 1 1/4" Porter Cable narrow-crown staples (and TB II) for frames, and use it to put brads in each corner when building boxes just to hold them sort of square while I nail them up.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got the Harbor Freight stapler for $22 after coupons and tax. We will see how it does.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I bought the porter cable 3 in 1 with compressor at Home Depot years ago. I use the finisher for boxes, the stapler for frames, and the small brad for cleats on wedge top frames, perfect combination. Shot thousands through each gun w/o a single issue. The only thing is the compressor had a cheap-o regulator that blows out on just about every single one of them of that model. Hoping the new component that replaced the whole assembly is better.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

JRG13,

I had the same problem with mine. My brother bought a new one and it's much inproved.
Much quieter as well.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Any recommendation on Harbor Freight cheap compressors?


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the harb freight staple gun less 20$ and 3 gal pancake from same place. It was only 32$ when they had one of their usual sales and coupon. I just use this stuff for beekeeping equip so far. Buy staples some where else. I don't care for buying chinese either but... my wife has clamped down on me and live paycheck to paycheck. If I could afford it I would go better quality. I only buy frames/foundation and the stapler helps big time. Try nailing a hundred frames and I appreciate the stapler big time.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Been using the harbor freight stapler for a few years with a good Quality staple from menards or lowes. Works great and was only $18


----------



## emrude (Mar 23, 2015)

I just bought same cordless brad nailer. My little compressor bit the dust after 10 years and instead of replacing it I went the cordless route. I am putting together Kelly "F" frames using 1 1/4" brads. I bought a small container of Titebond II, big containers go bad before I use it all. So far I like the Ryobi.


----------

